# Blue Dye Test



## jbazzell (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm looking for a CPT code for a blue dye test used to diagnose a rectovaginal fistula. Blue dye is injected into the rectum and the tampon placed in the vagina, staining on the tampon indicates a presence of a fistula.


----------



## sscott@hogonc.com (Feb 20, 2020)

Does anyone have any suggestions for this? Would it be bundled with an office visit if performed in the office?


----------



## fwnewbie (Feb 21, 2020)

sscott@hogonc.com said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for this? Would it be bundled with an office visit if performed in the office?


You're probably looking for methylene blue used to confirm patentcy.


----------



## Cmama12 (Mar 2, 2020)

sscott@hogonc.com said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for this? Would it be bundled with an office visit if performed in the office?



We use an unlisted code with 57150 as a comparable.


----------



## sscott@hogonc.com (Mar 2, 2020)

Cmama12 said:


> We use an unlisted code with 57150 as a comparable.


Thank you!


----------

